#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Como fazer um DNAT no cisco?

## mateuspok

Boa tarde pessoal,

Estou me matando aqui e não consigo achar uma luz no fim do túnel para meu dilema.

O objetivo é que usuários da rede local ao tentar acessar um determinado IP e Porta de um Host na internet de uma aplicação proprietária, seja encaminhado para outro destino.

Com linux seria um comando assim:

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d 15.45.23.67 --dport 50001 -j DNAT --to-destination 18.55.12.55


Já tentei fazer isso com um roteador cisco 1841 e agora estou tentando com um pix515, os usuário locais navegam na internet perfeitamente.


Obrigado pela Ajuda!!

----------


## DanielVieceli775

Olá faz o seguinte:

ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.0.5 80 200.200.200.1 80 extendable

Onde:
192.168.0.5 - ip do seu servidor (inválido/interno)
200.200.200.1 - ip válido/externo
80 - porta tcp que deseja que seja redirecionada

----------

